# 2x or bigger shirts under 5.00?



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont know if i am posting this in the right area, but i am curious if anyone knows where to get xxl or bigger tees for under 5.00. i usually shop at tsc but the cheapest 2x on there is like 4.40. does anyone know where to get them any cheaper? thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

More Shirt = More Money 

I haven't seen any ..


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> More Shirt = More Money
> 
> I haven't seen any ..


 yeah me either, just have to deal with that i guess. thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

211chucky said:


> just have to deal with that i guess. thanks


Most larger customers realize the added cost for the shirt. So don't be afraid to charge.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Most larger customers realize the added cost for the shirt. So don't be afraid to charge.


yeah i kinda already quoted a rediculously low price on some shirts without thinking about that. quess i will just have to tell them and if they dont like it oh well.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Blankshirts.com has them for under $5 for a 50/50 blend.


----------



## threadmasters (Mar 2, 2011)

try americansportswear.com talk to Solomon.....they ship free over 150 and even on sale items


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Zorrel....


----------



## shirtforbrains (Jun 3, 2010)

threadmasters said:


> try americansportswear.com talk to Solomon.....they ship free over 150 and even on sale items


Is that the correct url? Leads to some generic search page.

I kind of got caught in the same trap, quoted for a job assuming typical size matrix that I've used w/o issues before, but when the specific sizes came in they were very heavily skewed to the XX+ side of the scale - did not lose too much on that one.

Also, what's a good source for the Zorrel line? I have another order soon from the same client, so want to make sure I make money this time.


----------

